# Boswell Northwoods



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A few weeks ago I bought myself some Boswell Northwoods and I thought I would share My thoughts with all of you. This tobacco comes in bulk by the ounce for the few of you guys that dont know about them and they are a very pleasing company to do business with and they are really kind to their customers. Anyway this blend is explained as a full english with a mild base of latakia and toasted virginia. There is also black cavendish in the blend which is apparent when you smoke it. When you receive the tobacco it is pretty moist and looks black as night with some specks of brown which would be the virginia. This is a tobacco that will benefit from drying before you smoke it. The aroma of the tobaccos is a slight smokiness which is very pleasant to smell it by no means has the overpowering latakia smell. It packs very well after you dry it. It took a few puffs with my zippo held to it to light but after the charring light and the true light the problems were minimal from there. Just a few relights here and there. I would say for an english blend this is very tasty and is not a latakia bomb like some others think. The flavor has a slight hickory taste that blends well with the sweetness of the black cav and the virginias. The room note from this I would say is campfire-ish so I wouldnt consider this a social blend to smoke around non smokers. This blend is very difficult to burn too hot and I could not get it to bite at all. It burned down to a medium gray slightly chunky ash. 

This would be a great all day blend for me at least and it is somewhat comparable to EMP for latakia content but I would say that this is sweeter and more mild. All in all I would rate this blend a solid 4.75/5 and so far has to be my favorite.


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for the review, i really love this stuff. i save it for outdoors since i doubt the wife would like the smell of burning hickory inside (hmm.. or would she...?). it goes great in a bent cob when i'm walking the dog or doing outdoor stuff, since i can then clench the pipe and not worry about puffing too much. this stuff does indeed stay lit but very cool smoking


----------



## WildMetal (Mar 3, 2012)

Ha, one of my favorites. I don't get to smoke it too often because most people don't like the smell, but outdoors, especially during the fall, it is wonderful. Reminds me of deer season. Countryside is a good blend like this one, but with less Latakia if this one was too much for anybody.


----------

